# My Vivariums



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Starting a thread to document my vivariums and how they progress.

Here's my current pair of vivariums. 2x 40x40x60cm. Not the largest but the one on the left has a single D. Auratus Super Blue, and the one on the right houses a pair of red R. Ventris











Recently decided to add a larger vivarium and ordered a 100x40x60cm. Was able to collect it this past weekend, and now it's sitting on my table and I'm wondering how to design and build it 










Once it's setup it will sit nicely in the alcove in the wall. Intention is to host D. Leucomelas. First step is to install the false bottom and then the initial substrate layer (will be using pond filter foam). But then will have to decide how to go further. At a bit of a disadvantage at the moment as we're in lockdown and shops are closed so I can't visit anywhere to collect suitable wood for decor, so that may have to wait. Want to make sure I use the open space efficiently, and provide height for the frogs to use as well as width. 

Hopefully I'll be able to show some progress here soon.....


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Follow!


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Today I covered the sides of the vivarium with black vinyl and built the false bottom. Can’t get egg crate over here (eggs get sold in cardboard boxes which wouldn’t do very well in hybrid environment!) so I bought a plastic pond filter and was able to use some creative cutting to get it to fit (ignore the two gaps, I don’t quite have enough so I’ll be improvising there before I put the pond filter foam in )



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

And the foam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Just FYI -- 'egg crate' is not for eggs, it is a plastic grate that is used as light diffusers on florescent ceiling fixtures:



Amazon.com



Oh, I see that's what you used. Same stuff.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Ah OK  problem with the lighting grates over here is they are generally sold in large quantities and not cost effective when you just need a small bit. The stuff I used was sold as a pond filter in a koi shop, largest I could find was 68x40cm, which seems to be a standard size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Some cork I ordered arrived so playing around with placement











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah the amount thing. I wanted a certain rigid metal grate - speaking of grates - and can not get it unless i get it how they sell it.

It buggs.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Started with some plant placement today. Finding it a lot harder to use the space in a larger vivarium compared to my smaller vivariums. Evident I need a lot more in there  leaf litter will come later.....


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking good. 

What is the black granular substrate?


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Looking good.
> 
> What is the black granular substrate?


Thanks. It’s a natural gravel, well washed before use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cawdeen (Jan 1, 2019)

What’s the background made from? I want to guess peat on foam board but I can’t really tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Cawdeen said:


> What’s the background made from? I want to guess peat on foam board but I can’t really tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are polystyrene sheets coated with elastopur and peat litter. The shop that supplied the tank offers these as an alternative to tree fern panels.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

The vivarium has been growing in for a while. Put the clean up crew in around 6 weeks ago and they have been multiplying quite nicely. Yesterday was new frog day and I added a trio of Leucomelas. Immediately way less timid than my Auratus 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

That looks very neat, Simon


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Managed to get some reasonable close ups of the female ventri in the other tank. She has weird markings on her back which, together with her stance in the first photo, makes her appear a bit deformed sometimes. They have both become a lot more active since I switched to a better draining substrate, and the male is calling a lot. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Woke up this morning to two flowering plants in the vivarium




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gorgeous! I love funding blooming plants in my vivariums.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

SimonL said:


> Here's my current pair of vivariums. 2x 40x40x60cm. Not the largest but the one on the left has a single D. Auratus Super Blue, and the one on the right houses a pair of red R. Ventris
> 
> View attachment 296432
> 
> ...


Redesigned the vivarium on the left as the Auratus didn’t seem happy and sat in the same place the whole day. The new setup was done a couple of weeks ago and the Auratus has adapted to the newer layout with more hiding spots and I see moving around much more. Oh, and I also adapted the doors to get rid of the black strip in the middle and give me better visibility


----------



## Christine86 (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks way better without the black strips!


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Feeding time…..






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Don’t get to see my Auratus Super Blue much, so happy s/he posed for a photo today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

You take fantastic photos! Your leucs are really nice. They are what I have for my fist frogs and introduction to this hobby. I still don't understand why they vibrate their little toes when eating. Maybe they are so happy and excited? They are fun to watch. 
I've had mine since May 29th '21. It took a little while for their comfort level to shine through and get out again.

Again, very nice photos! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

GEG64 said:


> You take fantastic photos! Your leucs are really nice. They are what I have for my fist frogs and introduction to this hobby. I still don't understand why they vibrate their little toes when eating. Maybe they are so happy and excited? They are fun to watch.
> I've had mine since May 29th '21. It took a little while for their comfort level to shine through and get out again.
> 
> Again, very nice photos! Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Thanks! Darts vibrate their toes to help them find the flies. The vibration is thought to make flies move, and the frogs see the movement as something they can consume


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Makes sense. I noticed several flies under the leaf litter while I hunted for the snails (never ending battle) tonight I wrangled 25. Night before last about 40±. I know I'll never get them all but I can keep them in check. It's kind of fun as I can find new bugs and see my millipedes on occasion. 
No plan on breading at the moment so no danger of eggs being eaten by the millipedes.

How old are your frogs?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

The Leucs are around a year old I think. I’ve had them for 4 or 5 months and one started calling last month. Auratus and Ranitomeya are closer to 18 months old.

Used to have big problems with snails in my aquariums until i got an assassin snail. Luckily none in my vivariums though


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Snails are such a pain. I may put a small jar lid in there and trap them with a splash of beer.... on second thought I'm not wasting good beer on snails I'll come up with a different alternative 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

